# off season blues



## czarmark (Apr 29, 2005)

I find myself somewhat in the doldrums at this time of year, waiting for duck and goose seasons to come back in. The Woody's on my wall are a constant reminder of what I am not doing. What do other hunters do when the seasons are closed? Nothing that I want to hunt is in season now.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I watch all the videos I can, paint decoys, read duck/goose hunting stories, check on the breeding birds and practice on my calling.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Hog hunting is still in here... :beer: And then there is fishing... And getting deer stands ready.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chase kids around to sports camps, fish, yard work. Don't need to practice my calling, I am good as can be!!!!!!   uke:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Reflect on the good times of the past with friends and :beer:

Then there is always fishing, canoeing, camping trips, mountain biking, the game show network!, the occasional day of work, etc, etc

Its also a great time to get the gear ready to go for next season, paint decoys if needed, blow on the calls once and again, you know the usual.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I used to get the same way. When i was in Grand Forks, I joined a sporting clays team. Wasn't the best shooter out there, but at least I got to use the gun. Here in DL, I joined a skeet team (they don't offer sporting yet). Love it. Shoot 100 shells a week and could shoot more if I wanted too.

I also volunteered to get a 4-H shotgun club going. We got kids shooting every Monday night!


----------



## czarmark (Apr 29, 2005)

I do skeet every Tuesday and some fishing. Can't wait for doves and fall turkey.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I work my *** off and shoot skeet and trap every Wed night.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I fish all the time at our lakehouse! Then when i'm not doin that i'm at tennis or basketball practice.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Work, Work, and Work.

How else would I afford all those decoys?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Golf, fish, and look at gandar mountain to see what kind of things I need for the fall.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I shoot trap on Wednesdays and fish, and sit on this site otherwise I am lost and have nothing to do.


----------

